# Xfire verkauft!



## gemCraft (3. August 2010)

Nach der Systemnachricht von dem Instant Messenger zufolge, wurde Xfire an eine bis jetzt noch unbekannte Firma verkauft.

Diese Nachricht ist auch auf der Homepage von Xfire auf der linken Seite zu finden:


> *Team Leaving*​
> August 2, 2010--Xfire has been purchased by another company. Most of the  team that has brought you Xfire for the last 6 years is leaving,  including me. We've enjoyed our time and I personally am sad that I was  only able to do 127 releases. Good bye and game on!
> 
> --- Chris​


Bild im Anhang


Was für Änderungen der verkauf von Xfire mit sich bringen kann ist unklar. Solange nichts genaueres bekannt gegeben wird, bis auf das sich das Team ändern wird, heißt es abwarten.


UPDATE: Neue Nachricht vom neuen Besitzer.


> August 2, 2010--Titan Gaming acquires Xfire.
> 
> Titan will be taking on the Xfire name, with a focus towards ongoing  innovation in the gaming space. The Xfire services will continue  uninterrupted for its users. Xfire redefined how gamers communicate,  Titan intends to build upon this tradition and utilize the Xfire  platform to help gaming companies better engage their users. We look  forward to continuing and expanding upon the Xfire service.
> 
> --- Raincrow



Quelle: Xfire - Gaming Simplified


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. August 2010)

Nachricht auch eben bekommen
Frage mich wer der neue Besitzer ist 

**spekulier** vllt. ist es ja Valve.. oder der neue russische besitzer von ICQ 
**ende des spekulatios**

bin gespannt wie es weitergeht..


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. August 2010)

Valve wäre doch mal mal geil. ^^

Persönlich gehts mir am Allerwertesten vorbei, seit ich Steam (wieder) aktiv nutze, sprich so ab Ende 2007 habe ich XFire nicht wieder angemacht. xD


----------



## herethic (3. August 2010)

Hab XFire noch nie benutzt.


----------



## xxchris1810xx (3. August 2010)

Ich finde es seltsam das nirgends vorher darüber was erwähnt worden ist das MTV Networks(Viacom) Xfire verkaufen will bzw. verkauft hat.


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. August 2010)

Ich hab Xfire schon lange net mehr benutzt, muss mich morgen mal einloggen


----------



## Whoosaa (3. August 2010)

Jop, wollte auch gerade die News hier einstellen.

Schade schade, man kann natürlich nur erahnen, wie es weitergehen wird, normalerweise sind so Übernahmen ja aber nicht unbedingt von Vorteil für den Benutzer.. :/

Wenigstens hat ein Scherzkeks gleich nach der Übernahme bei Wiki reingeschrieben gehabt, dass Xfire von 3D Realms übernommen wird. Hatte man wenigsten ein bisschen was zum Lachen. 

So long..


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. August 2010)

Xfire ist schon praktisch wenn man gernde im Multi zockt.
Hatte damit angefangen um meine Spielzeiten im Auge zu behalten; 
man kennt das ja...nur noch 5 Min...najü warum wird es wieder hell 

ja aber was mich eher wundert ist das so viele die Firma verlassen haben.
Meinte irgendwo was von ca. 50-60% gelesen haben...


----------



## gecan (3. August 2010)

xfire ist geil 

kann einfach alles im spiel !

uhr+fps+aufnahme+livestream +chat 

und er kann sogar msn messenger und paar andere chat programe wie twitter oder yahoo sich einlogen = soziales netzwerk manager chat login !!!

aber leider fehlt noch das icq login 

ansonsten ist xfire für mich das ultimativer multi universeller program


----------



## 1337 (3. August 2010)

Titan Gaming acquires Xfire.

August 2, 2010--Titan Gaming acquires Xfire.

Titan will be taking on the Xfire name, with a focus towards ongoing innovation in the gaming space. The Xfire services will continue uninterrupted for its users. Xfire redefined how gamers communicate, Titan intends to build upon this tradition and utilize the Xfire platform to help gaming companies better engage their users. We look forward to continuing and expanding upon the Xfire service.

--- Raincrow

Steht so auf der Website^^


----------



## eVAC (3. August 2010)

Ich hoffe so sehr das heißt nichts schlechtes ...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. August 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Hab XFire noch nie benutzt.



Ich auch nicht so richtig, da ich niemanden sonst kenne, der es verwendet. ^^ Habe beim Zocken ohnehin andere Prioritäten als mit irgendjemandem zu schreiben.


----------



## gemCraft (3. August 2010)

Da bin ich ja jetzt echt einmal gespannt was noch kommt. Verstehe gar nicht wie man solch ein Projekt verkaufen kann, oder lief es in letzter Zeit nicht so toll?!


----------



## krauthead (3. August 2010)

gemCraft schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja jetzt echt einmal gespannt was noch kommt. Verstehe gar nicht wie man solch ein Projekt verkaufen kann, oder lief es in letzter Zeit nicht so toll?!



Wahrscheinlich hat da jemand nur das Geld gesehen


----------



## gemCraft (3. August 2010)

Das kann auch sein. Wenn ja finde ich es sehr schade. ^^


----------



## Wincenty (3. August 2010)

Hoffentlich wird durch das neue Team endlich XFire verbessern damit man in ALLEN spielen Videos machen kann - mich nervts bei Dirt 2 vor allem dingen


----------



## gemCraft (3. August 2010)

Naja also da kann man auch selbst Hand anlegen damit man auch mit Dirt2 Videos machen kann.


----------



## Stingray93 (3. August 2010)

Nutze Xfire jetzt schon über 4 Jahre.

?????? $t!ngr@y?????? (karstenpien)

falls es jmd. interessieren sollte....

Ich hoffe nur Xfire wird nicht noch mehr beladen wie es jetzt schon ist.
Viele Extras sind zwar an sich ganz nett...aber gebrauchen tut sie eig. keiner.
Naja mal sehen was draus wird!
Obwohl ich sagen muss...das ich Xfire sogar teilweise zum Aufnehmen nutze...da die Qualität der Aufnahme einfach 1. Sahne ist...auch wenn da 10Minuten schon 22GB groß sind.


----------



## heArd (3. August 2010)

Wenn ich die Seite von XFire richtig verstehe, dann sieht es so aus, als ob XFire nun zu MTV Networks gehört.


----------



## gemCraft (3. August 2010)

Nein 
Das steht schon Jahre dort. Die Seite ist was die Sache betrifft wohl noch nicht auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## butter_milch (3. August 2010)

Sie meinen, dass User Xfire ungestört weiterverwenden können, aber ich bezweifel es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird die neue Realität um Xfire. _"Titan intends to build upon this tradition and utilize the Xfire  platform to help gaming companies better engage their users." _Das bedeutet höchstwahrscheinlich, dass wir mehr Werbung im Client sehen werden, Nachrichten vom System bekommen, mir der Info doch bitte ein Nvidida-Produkt zu kaufen usw.

Solange ich Xfire weiterhin nutzen kann, meine Spielstats wie gewohnt aufzeichnen kann und nicht von Werbung genervt werde ist es mir egal, aber ich mache mir Sorgen, dass wir User nicht so glimpflich davon kommen werden.​


----------



## Whoosaa (3. August 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Sie meinen, dass User Xfire ungestört weiterverwenden können, aber ich bezweifel es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, hab vorhin einen Post von dir im Xfire-Forum gesehen, und dachte noch so.. den Namen kenn ich doch. 

Genau das ist nämlich auch meine Sorge, einen anderen Grund für den Kauf außer den möglichen Einnahmen (finanzieller Hintergrund) sehe ich nämlich auch nicht..


----------



## DarkMo (3. August 2010)

der gläserne user geht also auf wanderschaft... und viele haben das ding ja schon jahrelang mit wertvollen daten gefüttert, was sie gerne zocken, wen sie kennen, wer sie woanders sin (dieses msn un geschiss alles in einem bla), was sie für hardware haben sicherlich auch...

das freut einen werbemenschen, wenn er in seiner kundschaft wie im offenen buch lesen kann ^^ naja, viel spaß damit.


----------



## PontifexM (4. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht so richtig, da ich niemanden sonst kenne, der es verwendet. ^^ Habe beim Zocken ohnehin andere Prioritäten als mit irgendjemandem zu schreiben.



es ging mir auch nicht um das geschreibsel ,es ging mir zu bf2 zeiuten darum nach zu joinen und zu sehn wer wo abhängt


----------



## noxXx (5. August 2010)

Ist das erste mal dass ich was von Titan höre... kennt das jemand von euch und weiß, was die bis jetzt so gemacht haben?

Bin aber auch nicht so begeistert davon, dass Xfire verkauft wurde


----------



## gemCraft (5. August 2010)

Ja ich hab davon auch noch nie was gehört umso schlimmer finde ich deren Slogan. ^^


----------



## heArd (5. August 2010)

gemCraft schrieb:


> Ja ich hab davon auch noch nie was gehört umso schlimmer finde ich deren Slogan. ^^



Hier bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Xfire wird wohl den Kapitalismus näher kennen lernen -.-


----------



## Brother Kador (6. August 2010)

irgendwie schade.... habs selber jahrelang genutzt, aber solange es nicht übertrieben wird mit werbung wärs mir auch egal - dafür ists einfach immernoch zu praktisch ^^


----------

